# Are cycling shoes necessary , if so why ?



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

Just wondering since l have never owned or used a pair....am l missing out . To be fair l am not competing in any way (except with myself) ! 
All opinions and expertise welcome .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jun 2019)

I was talked into when buying a mtb years ago. LBS was so sure it was a good idea, they have me them half price to convince me!

They were right, much better to cycle in than normal shoes. 

But I'm a big fan of pedals with flats on one side, spds on the other, which means you can have the best of both worlds - just jump on if going down the shops, but get the advantages of clipped in for longer rides.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jun 2019)

Shoes need to be a bit stiffer than typical running shoes but cycle race shoes need to resist the pedalling force of a professional sprinter, which is overkill for the average commuter.
Tourists and used traicommutets havel shoes which are stiffer than running shoes but have more flex than cycling race shoes. These work perfectly well under normal pedalling on flat pedals and are better for walking. MTB shoes vary from race to trail in stiffness. I had some Shimano casual ones that were similar to trail shoes.
You also have to consider the walkability, grip pattern and slipperyness of the sole material on eg wet stone or metal.


----------



## Smudge (14 Jun 2019)

I wouldn't ever use them, i like footwear that is good for walking around in when i park the bike.
Trainers with shorts in summer, lightweight hiking boots with long trousers in winter.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2019)

Yes, absolutely not.

Someone will be along shortly to deride any suggestion that being clipped in gives any benefits while others can prove there is an 13% improvement in power transfer from using the right shoes while clipped in. I have used SPDs for around..... 25+ yrs (gosh! ) and have no idea if it helps with power but I do know I like the surety of being securely connected to the bike and prefer the stiffer soles. I can ride in normal shoes or trainers but don't find the flexy sole so pleasant and dislike the way my foot position can alter.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2019)

It's the stiff soles that make cycling more comfortable, and the fact your foot is in the right position. Also, on my MTB, it stops crank arm rub, which looks terrible (that's my OCD)


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2019)

I will potter about with normal trainers, but they aren't comfortable with clipless pedals (which is on every bike). I have, however, bought some SPD trainers for such occasions now - e.g. family bike rides to the pub.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just wondering since l have never owned or used a pair....am l missing out . To be fair l am not competing in any way (except with myself) !
> All opinions and expertise welcome .


Cycling shoes are stiffer than eveyday shoes to resist bending under pedalling force but race shoes are designed to resist the force of professional sprinters.
For everyday riders, trail walking shoes provide sufficient resistance to bending and have been used by commuters and tourists for long distances.
If you prefer to be clipped into your pedals, some of the more casual MTB styles give better walkability and grip on slick surfaces. Beware the hard plastic soles which only grip off road.


----------



## HarryTheDog (14 Jun 2019)

A coincidence you posted this, a work colleague of mine just walked in this morning and said "now I know why you wear those cleated shoes " his foot had slipped of the pedal in the wet and smashed his knee into the handlebars this morning.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2019)

Never had any either but don't feel like i'm missing out. Just another product to flog to people with a hobby... a bit like cycling socks.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2019)

HarryTheDog said:


> A coincidence you posted this, a work colleague of mine just walked in this morning and said "now I know why you wear those cleated shoes " his foot had slipped of the pedal in the wet and smashed his knee into the handlebars this morning.


he needs better pedals.


----------



## simongt (14 Jun 2019)

Cycling shoes are a very personal thing; some love 'em, others just can't get on with them. If you plan on cycling any distance on a regular basis, then the stiffer shank of a cycling shoe will be more comfortable. There are oodles of shapes, designs etc. on the market suitable for platform, clipless and so on. so have a good look at what's available and decide which will suit you best.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2019)

I ride a mtn bike unclipped with sturdy outdoor shoes and flat pedals. I ride my touring bike in any old shoes and flat pedals except when I put my clipped pedals on and ride with bike shoes and I always ride my road bike in clipped pedals.

Some advantages to clips is your foot stays in position and doesn't slide off in the rain and wet or when you hit a bump, the same doesn't happen on a mtn bike because I'm generally out the saddle and weighting the pedals. Touring is more relaxed so I don't much worry about things but I do have to change my foot position more as it moves around on the pedal.

Only once, when I rode a borrowed bike in running shoes for a good while, pushing hard did I suffer foot pain the next day, in fact i could hardly walk, the balls of my feet were in agony. Never happened since though.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> a bit like cycling socks.


I like cycling socks


----------



## davidphilips (14 Jun 2019)

Only my opinion, they are not necessary you your self manage with out them, but having said that i think you are missing out, on some club runs i can just pull up and rest a bit to recover as long as the others are not going to fast and i find that theres a big benefit going up hill with cleats on.

Personally i use road bike shoes but there are many that like sdp pedals because mtb shoes are far better to walk on, so again just my view but for very short distances they are not worth it but if you cycle a lot of miles then money well spent.


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2019)

IMO its better to use a stiffer soled shoe for cycling, as already stated the stiffness comes in various flexibility, but I would think even your average cycling trainer type cycling shoes, designed for flat pedals would be stiffer than your average none cycling specific trainers.

I use SPDs and don't like cycling without being clipped in, a few years ago I tried some flats on the MTB, I couldn't get on with them and soon went back to SPDs.

I use very stiff MTB shoes even on the road bike and find no trouble walking in them.


----------



## Globalti (14 Jun 2019)

Off road shoes use the small central cleat, which is in a recess in the sole making it possible to walk. Road shoes have the cleat attached to a rigid plastic sole and are definitely not designed for walking, apart from a few risky yards to the cafe. Both systems help you to adopt a better foot position on the pedals. Most shoes have fixing systems, which are easily adjusted by reaching down while on the move, a big plus. Boa-type systems can even be adjusted through a neoprene overshoe. Once you've used proper cycle shoes with cleats you won't want to go back to ordinary shoes.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> he needs better pedals.


Which is why, in the old days there used to be clips and straps. Invention and technology eventually replaced the rather clumsy arrangement with 'clipless' pedals, which are vastly superior. As an older teenager I hurriedly fitted clips and straps to my early MTB after my feet slipped/bounced off the pedals while riding down one of the bumpy local bridleways. The testicle-top tube interaction that occurred as a result wasn't particularly pleasant. Once I amassed sufficient pocket money I soon upgraded to Shimano SPD pedals/shoes and have never looked back since.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

Your choice, if you like them wear them, simple, i wear them all the time, i have slipped of pedals in my youth, that can hurt, i don't like pain.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2019)

I swapped over to MTB style shoes and clip in pedals about 4 years ago after refusing to do it for years , and in all fairness i actually prefer it especially when using the double sided pedals .

They are a bit like marmite you either like them or hate the idea , but give them a try and see how you get on .


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Which is why, in the old days there used to be clips and straps.



I still use toe clips and strap on several bikes I have, but I do have spd's on a couple of others. I find that on my road bikes the spd's are more comfortable and give a little bit more efficiency. I have the MTB stley shoes with the recess for ease of walking around.


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Jun 2019)

If with your cycling style, you wish to maximise your pedalling efficiency or comfort, or both, then yes, they are.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2019)

I resisted for a few years but use spd's on all the road bikes and wouldn't go back to flat pedals now. Still like grippy flat pedals on the mountain bike though as I don't have the conficence on rough terrain for clipless.


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Jun 2019)

From an aesthetic point of view they are essential for that satisfying "click" when you clip in at the start of a ride !


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> he needs better pedals.


Or half toe clips


----------



## MartinQ (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just wondering since l have never owned or used a pair....am l missing out . To be fair l am not competing in any way (except with myself) !
> All opinions and expertise welcome .



Makes going up hills a bit easier as you're pulling up as well as pushing down.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2019)

Falling off whilst MTB'ing & twisting/pulling your calve muscle making agony to finish the ride.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Jun 2019)

I prefer the stiffer soles, and my shins like having the skin attached


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I swapped over to MTB style shoes and clip in pedals about 4 years ago after refusing to do it for years , and in all fairness i actually prefer it especially when using the double sided pedals .
> 
> They are a bit like marmite you either like them or hate the idea , but give them a try and see how you get on .


Ok fair enough, after all what l am most interested in is what difference there is in stiff soled shoes rather than how you keep your feet in touch with the pedals !


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

I use stiffer sole walking shoes or boots, but I wear a US size 15 0r16 shoe. Hard to get in cycling shoes, and when you twist your foot out, it tends to try to go into the spokes. I also have to vary my point of contact on the pedals, according to the doctor. This applies just to me, but so long as it keeps me on the bike, I'm good with it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ok fair enough, after all what l am most interested in is what difference there is in stiff soled shoes rather than how you keep your feet in touch with the pedals !


You do need stiff soles, like an Adidas Samba, BTW, so your foot doesn't flex over the pedals. I also use large flat pedals. Keeps everything in scale and proportion.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

simongt said:


> Cycling shoes are a very personal thing; some love 'em, others just can't get on with them. If you plan on cycling any distance on a regular basis, then the stiffer shank of a cycling shoe will be more comfortable. There are oodles of shapes, designs etc. on the market suitable for platform, clipless and so on. so have a good look at what's available and decide which will suit you best.


All sorts of styles too,


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> IMO its better to use a stiffer soled shoe for cycling, as already stated the stiffness comes in various flexibility, but I would think even your average non cycling trainer type cycling shoes, designed for flat pedals would be stiffer than your average none cycling specific trainers..



When I'm doing on-tarmac only riding on a roadster, hybrid or drop bar sports bike (I shall refrain from calling a vintage 531 Dawes a "road" bike in the modern sense) I often use a pair of cycling shoes I got in Lidl on one of their promotions. These are basically trainers with a beefed-up stiffer sole, and are great to ride and walk around in. They cost me £15 and if I see any more of them in a future promotion, I'll be getting another spare pair to stash away..
For MTB riding in woods, I usually just put on an old pair of safety work boots - which also have a fairly stiff sole and some ankle protection. I don't care if they make me look like a builder on his commute, as they have nice grippy soles, are good to walk in, and they don't cost me anything.
I suspect a lot of cyclists choose particular wearable items for the "serious cyclist look" they want to project, and not because the things are necessarily any better than more everyday, casual wear alternatives. For many, cycling is all about style over substance and everyday practicality (such as the ability to walk in cycling shoes) is not high on the list of priorities. The sight of clipless roadies all hobbling around at a café stop might be normalised in their own minds, but any non-cyclist observing such a scene will just conclude the riders are weird masochists!


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> when you twist your foot out, it tends to try to go into the spokes



I am having difficulty picturing this, are you riding an ordinary upright 2 wheeler ?


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> I am having difficulty picturing this, are you riding an ordinary upright 2 wheeler ?


Unicycle.


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 470665
> 
> Unicycle.



Not thought of that, but I twist my foot outwards, don't most people.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> Not thought of that, but I twist my foot outwards, don't most people.


He is not most people.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2019)

Most pedals are quite uncomfortable in bare feet. So yes, I generally wear shoes when cycling.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jun 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> When I'm doing on-tarmac only riding on a roadster, hybrid or drop bar sports bike (I shall refrain from calling a vintage 531 Dawes a "road" bike in the modern sense) I often use a pair of cycling shoes I got in Lidl on one of their promotions. These are basically trainers with a beefed-up stiffer sole, and are great to ride and walk around in. They cost me £15 and if I see any more of them in a future promotion, I'll be getting another spare pair to stash away..
> For MTB riding in woods, I usually just put on an old pair of safety work boots - which also have a fairly stiff sole and some ankle protection. I don't care if they make me look like a builder on his commute, as they have nice grippy soles, are good to walk in, and they don't cost me anything.
> I suspect a lot of cyclists choose particular wearable items for the "serious cyclist look" they want to project, and not because the things are necessarily any better than more everyday, casual wear alternatives. For many, cycling is all about style over substance and everyday practicality (such as the ability to walk in cycling shoes) is not high on the list of priorities. *The sight of clipless roadies all hobbling around at a café stop might be normalised in their own minds, but any non-cyclist observing such a scene will just conclude the riders are weird masochists!*



Nonsense. Any more than a bunch of footballers wearing studded boots are weird masochists.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> he needs better pedals.


Oooh harsh, and him with a bashed up knee


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2019)

The benefit of cycling shoes is that your foot is always in the best position on the pedal. You don't have to think about it at all and your foot doesn't move around into a less suitable position

The downside is that (non SPD) cycling shoes aren't designed to be walked in

So if you're going t do a ride and maybe just a little walk into a café or whatever, then I'd go with cycling shoes. If you're hopping on and off and maybe have to walk about a bit then I wouldn't bother. My rides involve very little walking (basically set off from the house, back to the house with a café stop in the middle) so I prefer to wear cycling shoes


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

simongt said:


> Cycling shoes are a very personal thing; some love 'em, others just can't get on with them. If you plan on cycling any distance on a regular basis, then the stiffer shank of a cycling shoe will be more comfortable. There are oodles of shapes, designs etc. on the market suitable for platform, clipless and so on. so have a good look at what's available and decide which will suit you best.


Will do, l want something l can wear with toe straps on flat pedals through to Shimano Dura ace stuff !


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> From an aesthetic point of view they are essential for that satisfying "click" when you clip in at the start of a ride !


I like a bit of aestheticism


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Will do, l want something l can wear with toe straps on flat pedals through to Shimano Dura ace stuff !



Although this is MTB related there are some nice flat shoes in this linm.

https://www.mbr.co.uk/buyers_guide/best-mountain-bike-shoes-322000


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> All sorts of styles too,
> 
> 
> View attachment 470667


Yep l could get away with that style here in rural France....


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The benefit of cycling shoes is that your foot is always in the best position on the pedal. You don't have to think about it at all and your foot doesn't move around into a less suitable position


I see so many people with the peddle sitting in the arch of there foot.


----------



## T675Rich (14 Jun 2019)

I always thought clipless systems for a fight guy on a hybrid riding 5 miles to work seem like overkill but so of these comments make me think maybe I should think about them.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> When I'm doing on-tarmac only riding on a roadster, hybrid or drop bar sports bike (I shall refrain from calling a vintage 531 Dawes a "road" bike in the modern sense) I often use a pair of cycling shoes I got in Lidl on one of their promotions. These are basically trainers with a beefed-up stiffer sole, and are great to ride and walk around in. They cost me £15 and if I see any more of them in a future promotion, I'll be getting another spare pair to stash away..
> For MTB riding in woods, I usually just put on an old pair of safety work boots - which also have a fairly stiff sole and some ankle protection. I don't care if they make me look like a builder on his commute, as they have nice grippy soles, are good to walk in, and they don't cost me anything.
> I suspect a lot of cyclists choose particular wearable items for the "serious cyclist look" they want to project, and not because the things are necessarily any better than more everyday, casual wear alternatives. For many, cycling is all about style over substance and everyday practicality (such as the ability to walk in cycling shoes) is not high on the list of priorities. The sight of clipless roadies all hobbling around at a café stop might be normalised in their own minds, but any non-cyclist observing such a scene will just conclude the riders are weird masochists!



You spent fifteen pounds on shoes! I’m surprised you didn’t rummage through a shoe recycling bin for some castoffs!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2019)

A lot of peeps get put off by the price of quality shoes... my Sidi's c.2002 that were £180 are still going strong, bit tatty like, but great value!


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> A lot of peeps get put off by the price of quality shoes... my Sidi's c.2002 that were £180 are still going strong, bit tatty like, but great value!


I am with you on that one, but you don't need to pay anything like that amount, Half descent road shoes can be had for a lot less.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jun 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I always thought clipless systems for a fight guy on a hybrid riding 5 miles to work seem like overkill but so of these comments make me think maybe I should think about them.



One the cusp IMO. I used to have two sites I worked at, 5 miles (flat) and 10 miles (rolling) distant. The 5 mile one I wore work shoes and clothes on the ride, the 10 mile full mamil and clip in pedals.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

I have them for my road bike but not for the hard tail. In hindsight I wouldnt bother. The friend I cycle with doesnt have them and has no problems.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> A lot of peeps get put off by the price of quality shoes... my Sidi's c.2002 that were £180 are still going strong, bit tatty like, but great value!



As with most things I buy certain items out of season, or in the case of shoes I get them at the end of the production line, in the case of my Shimano R171 shoes I paid £40-£45 for ex demo ones.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Jun 2019)

I have 10 mile commute. I have suffered with occasional cramping in feet when riding with soft soled casual shoes like vans or chuck taylor high tops, I assume this is because I have been putting a lot of pressure on my feet, with delicate muscles bending in ways they are not well adapted to. That said I never have problems on short rides, even in sandals. because of my lengthy commute, I use MTB shoes that are easy to walk in. They are not suitable for the office though, so I always change into oxfords that I keep under the desk.

As others have said, double sided pedals are a must if you want to use everyday shoes one day and MTB shoes the next. It means I don't need to put my ugly cycling shoes on to nip out on an errand, although sometimes I do because... they are velcro strapped and easy to put on! 

If all you ever do is 3 mile jaunts around town, don't bother with them, otherwise, they make sense for lengthy rides or hilly areas, or eking out every last watt for highest efficiency.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> They are not suitable for the office though, so I always change into oxfords that I keep under the desk.



I have said it before and it's worth repeating.....






https://dromarti.com/collections/touring-shoes/products/sportivo-gravel-brown-tan-leather


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Jun 2019)

I meant my own faux leather cheapo shoes. Those do look lovely, but SPD-SL? No good for me!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I meant my own faux leather cheapo shoes. Those do look lovely, but SPD-SL? No good for me!


SPD, I have wanted some for a long time, just need to keep dropping hints to my wife.....


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I have said it before and it's worth repeating.....
> View attachment 470671
> 
> 
> https://dromarti.com/collections/touring-shoes/products/sportivo-gravel-brown-tan-leather


 I might need a lie down


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Jun 2019)

It's times like this we have to wonder what the dutch do!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2019)




----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 470676


Ooooohhhh


----------



## T675Rich (14 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> One the cusp IMO. I used to have two sites I worked at, 5 miles (flat) and 10 miles (rolling) distant. The 5 mile one I wore work shoes and clothes on the ride, the 10 mile full mamil and clip in pedals.



Yea, I am thinking it is a bit overkill if I get any fitter (which I don't seem to be) I might extend my commute


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Which is why, in the old days there used to be clips and straps. Invention and technology eventually replaced the rather clumsy arrangement with 'clipless' pedals, which are vastly superior. As an older teenager I hurriedly fitted clips and straps to my early MTB after my feet slipped/bounced off the pedals while riding down one of the bumpy local bridleways. The testicle-top tube interaction that occurred as a result wasn't particularly pleasant. Once I amassed sufficient pocket money I soon upgraded to Shimano SPD pedals/shoes and have never looked back since.


I used to have straps but upgraded to these...






...I've never looked back either.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> Or half toe clips


nah, just better pedals. See above


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> nah, just better pedals. See above


My shins hurt just looking at those


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> My shins hurt just looking at those


My feet (regardless of shoe) simply do not slip off them... that's why they're so good. My shins are fine


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I have said it before and it's worth repeating.....
> View attachment 470671
> 
> 
> https://dromarti.com/collections/touring-shoes/products/sportivo-gravel-brown-tan-leather


Beautiful looking shoes but for that price l would expect that they would offer half sizes . From past (sometimes uncomfortable) experience, l know l need 81/2 uk size


----------



## snorri (14 Jun 2019)

No.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

Another quick question, l have had a few probs. with knee joints hurting and swollen calf muscles. l put this down to a combination of age and maybe incorrect foot position and support under pressure .....it is fairly hilly around here. So is it possible that proper cycling shoes rather than trainers would help avoid these kind of probs ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just wondering since l have never owned or used a pair....am l missing out . To be fair l am not competing in any way (except with myself) !
> All opinions and expertise welcome .



You can get cycling shoes?

I've had cages on my bikes for a very long time and never had a problem. For the new bike build we're going Full Luddite with chromed toe cups and no straps.

We may even put a _leather wrap_ on the toe cups...


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can get cycling shoes?
> 
> I've had cages on my bikes for a very long time and never had a problem. For the new bike build we're going Full Luddite with chromed toe cups and no straps.
> 
> We may even put a _leather wrap_ on the toe cups...


I have cages with straps on all my bikes and l have no issues with them but l have had some problems with pulled calf muscles and painful back of knee tendons etc. so just wondering if stiff soled cycling shoes would help. I would still use them with the cages etc. or is that defeating the objective ?


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I have said it before and it's worth repeating.....
> View attachment 470671
> 
> 
> https://dromarti.com/collections/touring-shoes/products/sportivo-gravel-brown-tan-leather


The price though, the price, weeps......

And they've got big holes in them, saves you lightening them with a drill I s'pose.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I have said it before and it's worth repeating.....
> View attachment 470671
> 
> 
> https://dromarti.com/collections/touring-shoes/products/sportivo-gravel-brown-tan-leather


They look more like football boots.


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> They look more like football boots.


That's not too bad, the problem is they're not black ...


----------



## roadrash (14 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> You spent fifteen pounds on shoes! I’m surprised you didn’t rummage through a shoe recycling bin for some castoffs!




 must have more money than sense, or fell for the marketing bullshit


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I have cages with straps on all my bikes and l have no issues with them but l have had some problems with pulled calf muscles and painful back of knee tendons etc. so just wondering if stiff soled cycling shoes would help. I would still use them with the cages etc. or is that defeating the objective ?



You might find they help as you can adjust the cleat position , certainly worth a try



woodbutcher said:


> Ok fair enough, after all what l am most interested in is what difference there is in stiff soled shoes rather than how you keep your feet in touch with the pedals !



I think stiff soled trainers and toe clips would work fine just as stiff soled cycling shoes do and in my experience most cycling shoes can be worn with pedals and cages ok


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 470676



In a fit of Imeldaness I've got a pair of those as a present from the wife. Whilst they are nice, I was a bit put off to see "made in the Philipines" on the box, so not Italian really. Also, the construction isn't a patch on Northampton made traditional shoes, so I think it's slightly style over substance. In the UK at least, not that convinced by the holes either.

But still, they are nice, and comfy to cycle and walk in. I think the brown pair shown are nice than the black pair I've got


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> That's not too bad, the problem is they're not black ...



Quite, there's no brown in town. However, I don't expect @I like Skol to follow such sartorial conventions


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You might find they help as you can adjust the cleat position , certainly worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> I think stiff soled trainers and toe clips would work fine just as stiff soled cycling shoes do and in my experience most cycling shoes can be worn with pedals and cages ok


That is just what l was hoping to hear Mr. B , and in any case they must be better than the knackered old soft soled Adidas trainers that l usually wear !


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You do need stiff soles, like an Adidas Samba, BTW, so your foot doesn't flex over the pedals. I also use large flat pedals. Keeps everything in scale and proportion.



You can retrofit your Sambas


----------



## Ian H (14 Jun 2019)

Back in the day, the advice was to learn to pedal properly, then, and only then, fit your toe-clips & straps. If you were racing you'd use shoe-plates as well. Tightening/loosening the straps on the move was a skill. 

I swapped to clipless around 1994; SPD for touring/audax and SPD-SL or Look for racing. Clipless is much simpler.

Around town I'm happy to use flat pedals (or not), but for 100+ mile jaunts I would always want to be attached.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jun 2019)

[QUOTE="woodbutcher, post: 5651149, member: 49497]l know l need 81/2 uk size[/QUOTE]

No you don’t, cycling shoe sizes are all over the place. I strongly suggest try before you buy, or at least order multiple pairs online with someone who has a great returns policy.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> [QUOTE="woodbutcher, post: 5651149, member: 49497]l know l need 81/2 uk size



No you don’t, cycling shoe sizes are all over the place. I strongly suggest try before you buy, or at least order multiple pairs online with someone who has a great returns policy.[/QUOTE]
Wise words, l will get me down to Decathlon and start trying on shoes !!


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> You can retrofit your Sambas
> 
> View attachment 470692


They look the part thanks !


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Depends what sort of riding I'm doing.

If I'm going for a ride to get some exercise, then yes, cycling shoes (MTB spd). If I'm heading off to Cambridge (or similar) where plenty of mounting, dismounting and walking is also involved, then lightweight hiking shoes are just the ticket.

Both my are fitted with pedals that have clips on one side and grippy flats on the other.

I do find riding clipped in more comfortable - and easier on the knees. I find I do get more tired when not riding clipped, but as with everything, it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> That is just what l was hoping to hear Mr. B , and in any case they must be better than the knackered old soft soled Adidas trainers that l usually wear !



I wore a pr of Padder's training shoes for year's and in the end it was where the pedals made contact with the soles that destroyed them

Don't go barmy with your first pr just get a decent stiff soled pr and try them


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2019)

Not necessary at all. I prefer mtn SPD but not necessary. Flats and my trainers can often be more practical round town but that's where I ride the Brompton anyway,


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jun 2019)

I resisted for a long time, but finally took the plunge and within weeks had SPD-SLs on all my road bikes.
Once you try clipless, I'd be surprised if you went back, the stiff soles and connection to the bike really does make a difference.

Diadora cycling shoes are reasonably priced and I've found they run fairly true to size, unlike some other brands I could mention.

I do still have flat metal pedals on the MX Sport though, which is now used almost exclusively off road. My shins have the scars to testify to this.
I usually wear a pair of Karrimor walking shoes / trainers which have a stiff sole and are (fairly) waterproof when using this bike.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I wore a pr of Padder's training shoes for year's and in the end it was where the pedals made contact with the soles that destroyed them
> 
> Don't go barmy with your first pr just get a decent stiff soled pr and try them


Ok , will do ! And tomorrow we start our three day drive to the land of the Swedes where my mountain bike awaits its new rear wheel 
I dont know what the weather is up to but will go prepared for any conditions ....photos may follow !!


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I resisted for a long time, but finally took the plunge and within weeks had SPD-SLs on all my road bikes.
> Once you try clipless, I'd be surprised if you went back, the stiff soles and connection to the bike really does make a difference.
> 
> Diadora cycling shoes are reasonably priced and I've found they run fairly true to size, unlike some other brands I could mention.
> ...


Thnx. l will have a look at Diadora !


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jun 2019)

Bottom line is you have to try them on. Buying off t'internet will always be a gamble. Save a few quid at your peril!


----------



## JtB (15 Jun 2019)

Cycling shoes were part and parcel of the mid life crisis that got me into cycling in the first place and now that I’ve got through my crisis the cycling shoes have become habit.


----------



## Tom B (16 Jun 2019)

Some of most painful, if not spectacular injuries I've received on a bike are related to slipping off pedals. (OK on the singularly most painful incident the pedal came off the spindle and stabbed my calf - that would have happened irrespective of shoes)

I go for spds with soles you can walk in.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jun 2019)

I am a MTB SPD wearer, even on a road bike. I only use them because on longer rides they prevent me from getting pain in the achilles tendon. They don't make me any faster, and offer no better grip on the pedal than my old flats with pegs did. 

The downside of SPD's is that if you are coming off, then there is nothing you're going to be able to do to stick a leg out to regain balance or to try and break the fall. You're going to injure your hip when you crash at any speed while clipped in. Just ask my mate who came off on Easter Monday and spent a week in hospital, and now has plates and screws holding his left hip together. He'll be lucky to ride a bike again at the age of 57, and certainly won't be the competitive, fast rider he previously was.

My personal advice on SPD's is, if you can use flats without suffering problems, stick with them. Unless you have aspirations to be a pro..


----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2019)

I am far more uncomfortable using flats the ones I have used seem to prevent any movement of my foot.

All the rubbish written about just a way to get you to spend money is rubbish in my humble.


----------



## jay clock (16 Jun 2019)

It's all about stiffness and not slipping at the moment of maximum thrust.. Or was that another topic?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> I am far more uncomfortable using flats the ones I have used seem to prevent any movement of my foot..



How can flats prevent foot movement? You are completely free to position any part of your foot on the pedal in any way you choose! I regularly make small adjustments to my foot position, by doing so during pauses in pedalling such as when slowing down or approaching a turn. I wear stout footwear for cycling and get zero discomfort from the pedals, even the old-school rat-trap ones with serrated edges..
It's also very rare for my feet to come off the pedals in an unplanned manner. For a start, I don't have any desire to try to achieve 100 rpm+ cadence where keeping your feet in place might start to become a problem, I don't pedal standing unless it's unavoidable, and I certainly won't do this if either my feet are slippery or the surface I'm riding on is wet or slippery with mud.


----------



## Venod (16 Jun 2019)

You could go all retro, who remembers fitting these or similar. I can't remember the adjustable ones, you had to precise on the positioning before nailing. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302871689163


----------



## boydj (16 Jun 2019)

When you are used to clipping in, you really notice the lack of cleats going uphill, especially in the wet, when the unweighted foot comes off the pedal all too easily. This is probably due to being used to pulling slightly on the upstroke.


----------



## boydj (16 Jun 2019)

Brandane said:


> I am a MTB SPD wearer, even on a road bike. I only use them because on longer rides they prevent me from getting pain in the achilles tendon. They don't make me any faster, and offer no better grip on the pedal than my old flats with pegs did.
> 
> The downside of SPD's is that if you are coming off, then there is nothing you're going to be able to do to stick a leg out to regain balance or to try and break the fall. You're going to injure your hip when you crash at any speed while clipped in. Just ask my mate who came off on Easter Monday and spent a week in hospital, and now has plates and screws holding his left hip together. He'll be lucky to ride a bike again at the age of 57, and certainly won't be the competitive, fast rider he previously was.
> 
> My personal advice on SPD's is, if you can use flats without suffering problems, stick with them. Unless you have aspirations to be a pro..



I've always found my feet unclipped when I've gone down or been brought down. In fact, the last time I was brought down in a small group I had my hand stood on by another group member who had also come unclipped as they went down. It seems to happen without consciously thinking about it.


----------



## Venod (16 Jun 2019)

boydj said:


> I've always found my feet unclipped when I've gone down or been brought down.



Yes I have found this too, I have never come off and found my feet still attached to the pedals, but I don't set mine super tight, I can imagine if you like a really tight setting things might be different.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jun 2019)

boydj said:


> I've always found my feet unclipped when I've gone down or been brought down. In fact, the last time I was brought down in a small group I had my hand stood on by another group member who had also come unclipped as they went down. It seems to happen without consciously thinking about it.


^^^^THIS.
Always find my foot out of the pedal when needed without even having to think about it. Some people, especially when mountain biking, will unclip a foot in advance of a perceived tricky corner but I can't think of anything more likely to make you lose control. IMO a tricky or bumpy corner is just when you need a positive, reliable connection with your bike more than ever so why would you compromise this by removing one of the major benefits of clipless pedals at the critical moment?


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> You could go all retro, who remembers fitting these or similar. I can't remember the adjustable ones, you had to precise on the positioning before nailing.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302871689163



I don't remember the nail on ones, several mates of mine do, but I remember the later ones that screwed on, I did a lot of miles on those.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2019)

boydj said:


> I've always* found my feet unclipped* when I've gone down or been brought down. In fact, the last time I was brought down in a small group I had my hand stood on by another group member who had also come unclipped as they went down. It seems to happen without consciously thinking about it.



Even more of a certainty with SPD's if you use SH56 multi-release cleats as opposed to the more restrictive SH51's that seem to be the default option supplied by dealers.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jun 2019)

Can I be the first to admit that I have fallen off as a result of being unable to unclip in time?

Even with yellow cleats and the tension dialled right down.

Still, it was at low speed and only about half a dozen people saw, so I'll file that as a lesson learned...


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Can I be the first to admit that I have fallen off as a result of being unable to unclip in time?
> 
> Even with yellow cleats and the tension dialled right down.
> 
> Still, it was at low speed and only about half a dozen people saw, so I'll file that as a lesson learned...


Everybody does that. I lay on the tarmac giggling and horizontal, with both pedals still glued to my shoes. No harm done.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Even more of a certainty with SPD's if you use SH56 multi-release cleats as opposed to the more restrictive SH51's that seem to be the default option supplied by dealers.


Yep I found out by accident what 'multi-release' meant, first hill I 'tried' climbing with a new pair of shoes, the cleats are now somewhere in the back of the shed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Everybody does that. I lay on the tarmac giggling and horizontal, with both pedals still glued to my shoes. No harm done.



I achieved that with commuter cages, several times...


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Everybody does that. I lay on the tarmac giggling and horizontal, with both pedals still glued to my shoes. No harm done.


no they dont


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> I wouldn't ever use them, i like footwear that is good for walking around in when i park the bike.
> Trainers with shorts in summer, lightweight hiking boots with long trousers in winter.



All my cycling is for pleasure, it usually involves walking, socialising and often, a drink or two, so "normal" footwear for me. Maybe if I'd returned to cycling before 40 I would have tried them.


----------



## Sharky (17 Jun 2019)

If walking plays a significant part of your day out on a bike, then flats or recessed plates are probably best, but if cycling is the whole purpose, then clipless is best.
The old clips and straps did the same, but when the straps were tightened, it could restrict blood flow in the feet and cause cramping. Clipless ensures a firm grip all the time and once adjusted and comfortable gives you the same foot/leg position every time. Varying foot/leg positions, can cause knee problems.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2019)

In the the late 80s/early 90s I had a really nice pair of cycling shoes. These weren't clip-in or anything like that, as I rode with toeclips at the time. They were just stiff-soled trainers, very like the Bontrager SSR ones I wear for cycling now (except these days I have SPD recessed cleats in them). Super comfy and practical.

Anyway, around this time I moved house so I put all my various kinds of shoes and boots into a black bin bag ready for moving. I also filled several bin bags with rubbish (you can see where this is going). When I got to my new home I went to extract my shoes and found ... a load of rubbish. The bag with my cycling shoes, waking boots, random trainers, worn out Docs and so forth was on its way to landfill. I suppose it was one way to declutter.

So. Back to the present. Bontrager SSR shoes for the summer, Northwave Celsius boots for the winter.

Are they _necessary_? Meh. Who cares. For me, yes, because my bike has SPD pedals and my Brommie has flats so I want something that works with both.


----------



## Smudge (17 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> All my cycling is for pleasure, it usually involves walking, socialising and often, a drink or two, so "normal" footwear for me. Maybe if I'd returned to cycling before 40 I would have tried them.



Same here, although i returned to cycling long before i was 40. Cycling to me is just riding a bike, it isn't a sport or a way of life. Its just one of my many enjoyable pastimes.
I only wear specific gear on my motorcycles and that's more for protection than anything else.
Nothing wrong with cycling shoes, or lycra come to that.... but it wont ever be me dressed in those.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Jun 2019)

As usual there isn't a wrong or right answer, it's each to their own.


----------



## Venod (17 Jun 2019)

MarkF said:


> Maybe if I'd returned to cycling before 40 I would have tried them.



What happens after 40 to stop you trying them ?


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> What happens after 40 to stop you trying them ?



Nothing. But if I'd started (again) younger, l may have been more interested in the sport/road side of things. Instead, l got fit and settled straight into plodding touring.

Now trainers suit my cycling lifestyle.


----------



## icowden (17 Jun 2019)

My two pennorth - I don't use clips or anything, but I did buy a pair of tough soled MTB shoes (Five Ten Freerider elements) as I found that my foldable pedals were so sharp with their grips that they were tearing trainers to bits. Plus the Five Tens are waterproof. I now swear by them.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jun 2019)

Apart from my SPD shoes - I previously rode (when using flat pedals) in trainers or plimsolls 

But since using pedals with rather vicious spikes on them, I tend to buy specific shoes for the task, as the pedal pins take a rapid and heavy toll on the souls of normal footwear.

The strange thing is, I tend to wear these shoes off the bike too, as casual shoes.

I have a pair of DC Toniks that are so comfy - I have done far more miles on foot with them, than on the bike(s)


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Jun 2019)

The shoes I wear are best for me and suit my riding.

I am right and every person who doesn't do the same is wrong.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jun 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> The shoes I wear are best for me and suit my riding.
> 
> I am right and every person who doesn't do the same is wrong.


I think you will find you are mistaken, I am right and it is you that is wrong!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> The shoes I wear are best for me and suit my riding.
> 
> I am right and every person who doesn't do the same is wrong.





I like Skol said:


> I think you will find you are mistaken, I am right and it is you that is wrong!



You're both wrong: categorically and completely.

What were we talking about?


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Jun 2019)

All I know is my shins like me being clipped in! haha


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Jun 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> All I know is my shins like me being clipped in! haha



Not just my shins: if I am using flats or even clips and straps and I have not pulled them tight, I sometimes whack my ankle bone against the crank arm


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

BalkanExpress said:


> Not just my shins: if I am using flats or even clips and straps and I have not pulled them tight, I sometimes whack my ankle bone against the crank arm



I've never managed to tighten clips: that always seems to be a disaster waiting to happen for someone as absent minded as me.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Jun 2019)

Brandane said:


> I am a MTB SPD wearer, even on a road bike. I only use them because on longer rides they prevent me from getting pain in the achilles tendon. They don't make me any faster, and offer no better grip on the pedal than my old flats with pegs did.
> 
> The downside of SPD's is that if you are coming off, then *there is nothing you're going to be able to do to stick a leg out to regain balance or to try and break the fall. You're going to injure your hip when you crash at any speed while clipped in. *Just ask my mate who came off on Easter Monday and spent a week in hospital, and now has plates and screws holding his left hip together. He'll be lucky to ride a bike again at the age of 57, and certainly won't be the competitive, fast rider he previously was.
> 
> My personal advice on SPD's is, if you can use flats without suffering problems, stick with them. Unless you have aspirations to be a pro..



OTOH I fell off a few years back and put my leg out to try to break the fall. Ended up in hospital with torn knee ligaments. There's a good chance I would have just ended up with scrapes and bruises if I'd been clipped in.

You pays your money and you takes your chance.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jun 2019)

I badly torn a ligament in my ankle while rambling last year, so I have gone back to using flat pedals and stiff soled normal shoes. My ankle prefers them, even if I don't......


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2019)

I have 10 pairs of cycling shoes...  

Waste of time if you ask me


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Jun 2019)

Well, I've never owned a pair of "proper" cycling shoes, so they clearly can't be *necessary* as such. 

I use toe clips with something like these on my road/touring bike




and work boots or walking boots on the MTB. On the 1950s roadster anything will do (maybe not flip flops? who knows!). It's certainly convenient (not to mention cheaper) to be able to wear the same shoes for cycling as daily life. 

Not saying there's no benefit, but they're clearly not necessary.


----------



## recumbentpanda (18 Jun 2019)

My one word answer to the original question is : ‘no’

Evidence: hundreds of miles of cycling on many different kinds of bikes.


Also: the idea that stiff soles are somehow more efficient doesn’t seem to me to comply with the laws of physics. I am not a physicist, I may be mistaken about this, but surely all a stiff sole does is take some of the more complex muscles of the foot out of play? How this improves matters of efficiency and power transfer, I am not sure.

I think the psychosomatic aspect is often overlooked. If something feels good, or even just different, people sometimes tend to assume it’s better. 

Stiff soles don’t feel good to me!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2019)

recumbentpanda said:


> the idea that stiff soles are somehow more efficient doesn’t seem to me to comply with the laws of physics.



I think the idea is that compressing an elastomer is not 100% efficient, so there is an energy loss. No idea how large such a loss could be.


----------



## C R (18 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I think the idea is that compressing an elastomer is not 100% efficient, so there is an energy loss. No idea how large such a loss could be.


That's probably the thinking. The idea is that the leg is two rigid rods connected at the knee, so not much power loss other than friction, but the foot can flex absorbing power, the rigid sole reduces the power loss due to flexing and compression. How much that power loss is as a percentage of the total power output, and how significant it is for a regular cyclist I don't know.

In my case I find a stiffer sole more comfortable over longer distances, power doesn't come into it for me.


----------



## Smudge (18 Jun 2019)

I dont find any difference between using my harder soled hiking boots and my softer soled trainers when riding. The only difference is that one is better suited to colder and wet weather and one is better for warm dry weather.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> In my case I find a stiffer sole more comfortable over longer distances, power doesn't come into it for me.


Same here. Squishy soles like running shoes just don't feel right to me. Maybe they do to others.

The whole question of power transfer ... meh. If I was worried about power I'd do things like training.


----------



## User169 (18 Jun 2019)

I've been wondering whether clipless is really necessary. Gonna give it a go without and I really want a pair of these...

https://global.bluelug.com/blue-lug-panda-pedal-foot.html


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2019)

When I went to school there was a guy we used to see daily, 12 months of the year he only wore shorts, no top, no shoes or socks, naked except for shorts. So there is your answer.


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2019)

Time to roll out Grant Peterson's views perhaps!

https://www.rivbike.com/pages/the-shoes-ruse


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> When I went to school there was a guy we used to see daily, 12 months of the year he only wore shorts, no top, no shoes or socks, naked except for shorts. So there is your answer.



Was he on a bike though?


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Was he on a bike though?



Some sort of Moulton style bike.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jun 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Nonsense. Any more than a bunch of footballers wearing studded boots are weird masochists.



The difference is footballers only wear studded boots when actually on the football pitch. They don't go into town afterwards and walk around the shops still wearing them. Road cyclists must just enjoy making a complete spectacle of themselves in public.


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> Time to roll out Grant Peterson's views perhaps!
> 
> https://www.rivbike.com/pages/the-shoes-ruse



Interesting read and, surprisingly, one I've not read before. I broad strokes agree with what he writes, and it reminded me of conversations with my brother (who was very sniffy about cleats) Not sure I agree with his 'learning to pedal in circles' argument but whatever.

I'll stick my cleats though (to used to them now) ... and I'll continue to carry my judo slipper things for the off-bike occasions - if for no other reason than it amuses may club mates on our monthly restaurant rides!


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jun 2019)

Never used them or feel the need to change. I use Zefal strapless toe lips and wear slim Karrimor hiking trainers and have had no issues on any of the big 100+ milers I have done. 
It’s down to personal preference but I prefer to be comfortable after I have got off the bike


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Never used them or feel the need to change. I use Zefal strapless toe lips and wear slim Karrimor hiking trainers and have had no issues on any of the big 100+ milers I have done.
> It’s down to personal preference but I prefer to be comfortable after I have got off the bike


Yes, but you don't wear padded shorts either. Weirdo!


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> When I went to school there was a guy we used to see daily, 12 months of the year he only wore shorts, no top, no shoes or socks, naked except for shorts. So there is your answer.


What was he doing? Hanging round in the bushes outside the school?


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Yes, but you don't wear padded shorts either. Weirdo!


 I love pain  Brooks saddle pain


----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> What was he doing? Hanging round in the bushes outside the school?



No, it was just his normal attire.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Jun 2019)

They're definitely not necessary. Useful maybe but not necessary. 

I started cycling seriously in my late 40s and got cycling shoes as a matter of course, because everyone else had them. I struggled for a start, fell off several times, but got used to them and came to like them. I do some very long rides and wouldn't be without them. I also cycle a short distance to work using flat pedals, with a variety of shoes. Occasionally when I'm working away from home I take my work bike and go out cycling in the evening or early mornning. I'll do 25-30 miles with a pair of old trainers with very thin pliable soles. This goes against all the perceived wisdom about hard soles, but I like the 'feel' of the pedal when I'm cycling. 

Now it's impossible to isolate the components making a difference. My work bike is a cyclocross bike with full guards, a rack, a low-end groupset and heavy marathon tyres. It weighs about 5 kilos more than my best bike. Weather conditions, terrain, my state of fitness and traffic conditions all come into play, but it's hard to tell what influence each has. I doubt if there is more than 1mph difference between a 30 mile trip with the two bikes.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Yes, but you don't wear padded shorts either. Weirdo!



I've never worn padded shorts either.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've never worn padded shorts either.


I don't wear them. Just wanted to take the opportunity to make fun of the luddite.....


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2019)

I couldn't resist. Panda pedals outta Japan...


----------



## SuperHans123 (29 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I can ride in normal shoes or trainers but don't find the flexy sole so pleasant and dislike the way my foot position can alter.


And this is one of the reasons I ride flats, because I like making micro adjustments.
Plus I am 'Blobbo foot'!


----------



## Venod (29 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> https://www.rivbike.com/pages/the-shoes-ruse



Interesting article, it might tempt me to try some flats, the last time I tried some was on the MTB it wasn't a good experience my feet kept coming of the pedals, I have never pulled up on the pedal in nearly 60 years of cycling, but I have been using clipless since the early 1980's so any change will be a big one for me.

One things for certain, I wont be cycling in sandles or crocks, stiff sole shoes are fine for me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jun 2019)

The main reason I switched from flat pedals to SPDs was ankle support. I narrowly avoided tendonitus of my left achilles tendon, due to riding too far each week on flat pedals. When I swiched to SPDs that pain stopped.

Some cyclists say they can regularly ride long distances using flat pedals, but it's never worked out for me.


----------



## Thomson (29 Jun 2019)

After a year and half off shortish cycles. To work and back on flat pedals. Now have a second bike and just started using spd pedals. Going much longer cycles and find it easier to peddle. No slipping feet. Constantly pushing and pulling rather than mashing with flats. Still prefer flats for short work commute 3 miles. And the spd for my first 70miler last weekend. I can clip out easy every time it’s just the clipping in I am rubbish at. Can only get better tho in time :-)


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> I couldn't resist. Panda pedals outta Japan...
> 
> View attachment 472973



Damn. These things arent easy. Not convinced at all. First impression is that Spds are far easier to deal with. Will have a proper ride tomorrow and a 200km rando next week to give them a fair work out, but not hugely optimistic.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> Interesting article, it might tempt me to try some flats, the last time I tried some was on the MTB it wasn't a good experience my feet kept coming of the pedals, I have never pulled up on the pedal in nearly 60 years of cycling, but I have been using clipless since the early 1980's so any change will be a big one for me.
> 
> One things for certain, I wont be cycling in sandles or crocks, stiff sole shoes are fine for me.




Most of my riding is done on flat pedals, usually the BMX/MTB kind with spikes and I am happy with that as they work for me. I usually wear hiking shoes which have a supportive sole anyway.

Most of my recent riding has been done on my Viscount with toe straps and cages, this is mainly because I needed pedals and robbed these from one of my spare bikes.

I actually completed a tour in sandals a few years ago. I had the sandals with me as spare evening wear as they are easy to pack but the weather was exceptionally hot so I tried to see if I could cycle in them and I could so wore them (on flat pedals). It worked very well and my feet kept nice and cool.


----------



## Zipp2001 (30 Jun 2019)

If you want to be one with the bike.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Jun 2019)

I've read that it's better for your feet and legs and back not to have your foot clipped to the pedal in one place.

It makes sense to me, so you can more easily vary the workload, riding position and different pressure points 
. 
And how much more efficient is being clipped in, for your average cyist, unless you're trying to win races, or beat times, and have really worked on perfecting your upstroke ? 

They seem like a liability to me, esp on rougher ground. 
I've always ridden on flats. 

I wear trail running shoes for touring.. 

Means Im ready for a day walk, and off bike activities. 

No need for supplementary foot wear, except some lightweight sandals maybe.. 

I did develop a bit of sore knee on a ten day tour one time, but realised it was just cos I'd got the saddle too low.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I wear trail running shoes for touring..


Aren't the soles a bit floppy?

I wear both flats and clipped.

Flats on exped bike to help lugging it - ridden south london to caister near yarmouth with that setup and didn't feel the lack of clips.

Wear flats cycling round london for cultural stuff.

I like clips for day rides but it's my understanding that the extra power transmission on the upstroke is a bit of a myth.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2019)

Afnug said:


> Interesting article, it might tempt me to try some flats, the last time I tried some was on the MTB it wasn't a good experience my feet kept coming of the pedals, I have never pulled up on the pedal in nearly 60 years of cycling, but I have been using clipless since the early 1980's so any change will be a big one for me.
> 
> One things for certain, I wont be cycling in sandles or crocks, stiff sole shoes are fine for me.



If riding flats you want ones with pins on them. I use DMR V12 pedals and never slip.


----------



## mickle (30 Jun 2019)

MartinQ said:


> Makes going up hills a bit easier as you're pulling up as well as pushing down.


Oh no you're not.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Aren't the soles a bit floppy?
> 
> I wear both flats and clipped.
> 
> ...



No, soles are stiff enough for my porpoises.

Innovate trail shoes mostly.

I cycle using the toe bases on pedals for power transmission, and flexibility, maybe that's why I've got such strong feet.

Well there's that, n all the farming, hillwalking and the yoga probs helps too 

Pushing down with the instep would be rough on the ligaments of the feet imo,
I like to be able to feel what I'm doing.


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Jul 2019)

Newbie cyclist. I am perfectly happy in fairly soft soled trainers and DMR V8 pedals. Up to 47 miles so far and no slipping issues to report.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 Jul 2019)

Tourer & commuter here. I've only used flats with whatever footwear I happen to have, normally sandals. Ecco leather shoes in winter. 
The way I see it, I'm not in a race, I'm carrying everything I need, so multiple use is handy. I'm on the bike 8-10 hours max in a day, the rest of the time I need something non cycling specific for my feet. Besides, clipless pedals and shoes add significantly to the cost. 

I have started experimenting with toe clips on my tourer, simply because my feet have a tendency to slip off when wet. I don't like the flat pedals with spikes because they'll damage the soles of my sandals/shoes.

I do recall doing a lot of cycling in boots which had the effect of seriously weakening my ankles. 

I like the freedom to move my feet around as I pedal and on a summer's day there is something wonderful about cycling through a puddle and feeling the water splash over my toes


----------



## I like Skol (3 Jul 2019)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I like the freedom to move my feet around as I pedal and on a summer's day there is something wonderful about cycling through a puddle and feeling the water splash over my toes


Urgh! Please don't inflict those on us....


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2019)

I would now say you need them. I was wearing these the other day. Stopped for a beer and a young lady started to chat to me. She wanted to know how far how long and the usual stuff. But she really wanted to know about the shoes. Was a really nice chat.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (3 Jul 2019)

For touring and leisure rides I prefer traditional clips with loose straps. These keep my feet in approximately the right location with being too tight.

I only take one pair of shoes on tour so need something I can easily walk in. I don't fancy walking around the ferry with SPD-L's.


----------



## Venod (3 Jul 2019)

Low Gear Guy said:


> I don't fancy walking around the ferry with SPD-L's



SPD's with the recessed cleat are as easy to walk in as normal shoes.


----------



## T675Rich (30 Jul 2019)

I have been paying more attention, or trying to, to my foot position when I pedal and I find myself working my way to peddling on my arches with out even thinking about it so when I notice I shift back to the balls of my feet as I assume arches are a bad idea. SPD dealies would stop that but it still feels like overkill, I might try and pick up a cheap pair so if I don't get on with them I haven't lost much.


----------



## SuperHans123 (1 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I have been paying more attention, or trying to, to my foot position when I pedal and I find myself working my way to peddling on my arches with out even thinking about it so when I notice I shift back to the balls of my feet as I assume arches are a bad idea. SPD dealies would stop that but it still feels like overkill, I might try and pick up a cheap pair so if I don't get on with them I haven't lost much.


Nowt wrong with BLOBBOFOOT!


----------



## pjd57 (1 Aug 2019)

Flat pedals. No clips.
MTB style stiff shoe. Wearing Giros just now.
Comfortable on the bike and ok for walking.


----------



## T675Rich (2 Aug 2019)

SuperHans123 said:


> Nowt wrong with BLOBBOFOOT!



Are you sure? I sounds like such a nice term.


----------

